# This Week's Flea Market Finds...



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I just can't help it, I spend so much time trying to re-organize my shop, building extra storage space for tools, sorting, weeding out duplicates, and then I hear of a giant yard sale/Flea market and I just gotta go! I'm being green about it; I carry my canvas grocery totes with me so it's all good, right? Tools of interest, for my soon-to-be-constructed genuine imitation Melhuish toolbox/workbench, well, I can't really put brand-new tools in this turn-of-the-century work of art, now can I? Here goes: 
Okay…two very nice, very old oilstones in fitted ebony(?) cases, Lufkin 24" folding rule, nice brass/rosewood 10" square, Eclipse #77 saw set, some C-clamps including 'record', early brass "Singer" sewing machine oiler, and 4 old handsaws.
*Now, the oddity of the day*:   Yeah, a genuine "Leytool" major two-speed 3 jaw breast drill!! It was too weird to pass up! Whole thing was under $20 total, made me a happy camper for very little money.


----------



## thebigvise (Jun 17, 2010)

Believe it or not, I used such a drill just last weekend. Although I am a devotee of the Norm Abram mantra "the more voltage the better," I use AC power and I do not like/own battery-operated tools. Therefore, when I had to make some repairs to my mailbox, I used a hand-operated drill not unlike the one pictured above.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

That's one mice haul. I love the drill. I'm not familiar with that brand, but it looks really cool. Now I can't wait to see the storage projects when you post them.

Doc


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I feel your pain. (LOL) I cannot resist a garage/yard/moving/estate sale. As a result, I have about 25 braces, 6 or 7 breast drills, 15-20 eggbeaters, about 50 hand saws and Lord only knows how many planes. That's a pretty good haul for $20. Congrats!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I should have mentioned, the Leytool was manufactured in Great Britain. Perhaps an LJ from across the pond can share some background on this drill. When I first saw it, I was sure the logo said "Festool" that would have been quite the conversation piece!* sikrap*: your collection could provide a photo for the next Lee Valley catalog cover photo!
*Thanks to all for your kind comments!*


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

You didn't mention the handle for the flat irons. It is in the first photo.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I dig the oiler.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't really need it, but for $4, what's a guy to do? Miller Falls #3, 4 spoon bits in the handle.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice haul Poopie, so you are hooked on estate and garage sales. If you see my wife at one you go to, send her home.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

grandpa: yes, I forgot to mention the 'sadiron' handle! I have a few sadirons that come in handy when a bit of weight is needed, now I have the handle! Tedstor: the Singer oiler is the only one I've ever seen in brass. Hairy: have you seen the new "Lee Valley" cover of the latest catalogue? Wow, what a collection of egg-beaters! Spoon bits in the handle, too, a great find! And yes, Roger, your wife was seen at local yard sales, telling everyone how much she loves her favorite antique at home….. Thanks again, all!


----------

